# My Shop



## Strtspdlx (Apr 17, 2015)

This started out life as a 12.5' by 25' carport. I live with family so I'm not spending money to pour a pad until I can get my own home. In my shop I have a engine drive welder. My atlas lathe my tools and a 4' by 8' steel table for my work. I hope to purchase a mill in the near future (2-3yrs). I feel bad having all my nice stuff in dirt so I try to put everything on wood but it becomes a pain as the tarp is starting to wear and leak and when I graded the ground my father inlaw screwed with it after I had it right so it now holds water to the side my bench is on when it rains heavily or snows. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Regards-Carlo


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 17, 2015)

I like it when someone gets creative and uses what they have available to work with.. Good job, nice shop!!
.
.


----------



## Strtspdlx (Apr 17, 2015)

When those picture where taken I had just installed the wood stove and assembled
My workbench. There's a lot more room now that I cleaned out most of the junk. I just wish I had concrete. Even stone would be better. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## brino (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Carlo,

We are all making due with what space, money and knowledge we have available at any given time.
(Usually while we are thinking about our own personal "dream shop" we could have without all those restrictions.)

I also think back to distance eras when they got heavy, precision work done with very little but the right knowledge.
And they had no internet to share good ideas.

Thanks for sharing, and keep having fun!
-brino

BTW: Up my way, I can often find used wooden pallets and used concrete "patio stones" free if you pick them up.
Just some more ideas for make-shift shelving and flooring.


----------



## Strtspdlx (Apr 17, 2015)

I like the patio brick idea I hadn't thought of that. I'm curious how much it could hold though. Also I thank god everyday for the Internet. Without it my knowledge and skills would be years behind. 


Regards-Carlo


----------

